# **** trappin



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

is a front foot or a rear food hold better using duke 1.5???


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

I say rear foot for any trap because with the hind foot they don't have as much pull power...


----------



## nidahotrapper (Sep 27, 2009)

good to know man thanks..the few ***** ive trapped ive gotten by the front foot and had no problem with them getting away.them duke 1 1/2 you cant beat!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah they wont get as much upward pull with a rear foot catch


----------

